
Org-mode capture update - rauhl
http://joshrollinswrites.com/2018/09/04/org-mode-capture-update/
======
rauhl
In his reddit post[0], the author does note that this link goes to a spam site
about 10% of the time.

0:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/9cv585/orgmode_captu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/9cv585/orgmode_capture_update_the_art_of_not_asking_why/e5dev8u)

